# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβία για HIV

## johhn

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Είμαι καινούριος εδώ και νιώθω ότι χρειάζομαι σε κάποιον να μιλήσω, είμαι άντρας 22 χρονών. Δεν είμαι στα πρόθυρα τρέλας άλλα είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος και αυτό μου τρώει όλη την ενέργεια (και υποψιάζομαι και την υγεία μου).

Είχα και έχω μια και μοναδική μακροχρόνια σχέση που είναι η ευτυχία της ζωής μου, είναι όμως σχέση εξ αποστάσεως (απο εξωτερικό). Παρόλο που ήταν η μόνη κοπέλα που έχω ολοκληρωμένη σχέση εχω συνειδητοποιήσει πως είμαι bisexual και δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτό. Η αναζήτηση όμως και η ιδέα της επαφής με άλλον αντρα πάντα μου κέντριζε την περιέργεια όσπου γνώρισα κάποιον μέσω του ιντερνετ και πήγα σπίτι του και το κάναμε. 

Φεύγοντας πέρασα μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι συνεχόμενες κρίσεις πανικού, σιχάθηκα τον εαυτό μου που απάτησα την κοπέλα μου και δεν έχει περάσει ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο που να μην έχω μετανοιώσει την καταραμένη εκείνη στιγμή. Ωστόσο πέρα απτα ψυχολογικά μου δημιουργήθηκε ο φοβος μήπως κόλλησα HIV. Το παιδί μου είπε ότι προσέχει όταν τον ρώτησα, μου έδειξε εξετασή του πριν απο 2-3 μήνες που ήταν αρνητικός, φόρεσα προφυλακτικό απο την πρώτη στιγμή μεχρι την τελευταία στο πρωκτικό και μόλις τελείωσα και το έβγαλα δεν είχε σπάσει, ήταν όλα κομπλέ. Ωστόσο στο στοματικό που ήταν και αμοιβαίο κανείς απτους δύο δεν χρησιμοποίησε προφυλακτικό άλλα ούτε και εκσπερμάτωσε πάνω/μέσα στον άλλον. 

Ήταν μία και μοναδική φορά. Ωστόσο σε 15-20 μέρες θα δω την κοπέλα μου και η ιδέα του ότι μπορεί να έχω κολλήσει HIV και και να την κολλήσω με έχει τρελάνει. Δεν θα της το πω γιατί θα με αφήσει και καλα θα κάνει, αφου την πρόδωσα (και σε αυτή την φάση αν με αφήσει σε συνδυασμό με όλη την φοβία θα τρελαθω), αλλα συνειδητοποίησα μέσα απο αυτό πόσο σημαντική είναι για μένα. Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσω να συγχωρήσω τον εαυτό μου καθώς για μένα μόνο αυτή υπάρχει και το μόνο που θέλω είναι να την κάνω ευτυχισμένη. 

Ξεκίνησα έρευνα αμέσως μετα απο το περιστατικό για να δω τι παίζει, πως θα προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου και τους γύρω μου σε περίπτωση που έχω κολλήσει. Κάθε φορά που σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να έχω κολλήσει βλέπω πάλι τις πιθανότητες και ηρεμώ, δεν είναι δυνατόν λέω, αφού χρησιμοποίησα προφυλακτικό, είμαι υγιής γενικά, δεν ήρθαμε σε επικίνδυνη επαφή... 
(απο κεελπνο)
Παθητική πρωκτική επαφή χωρίς προφύλαξη	0,5% έως1,7%
Ενεργητική πρωκτική επαφή χωρίς προφύλαξη	0,62%
Κολπική διείσδυση, κίνδυνος για τη γυναίκα	0,10%
Κολπική διείσδυση, κίνδυνος για τον άνδρα	0,05%
Ενεργητική πεολειχία	0,01%
Παθητική πεολειχία	0,005%

και αυτά ανα μία έκθεση με οροθετικό, ενώ δεν έχω ιδέα αν το παιδί ήταν καν! Που με αυτά που μου είπε δεν ήταν και προσέχει! 

Ωστόσο ο φόβος επανέρχεται με αποκορύφωμα έναν πυρετό που έχω με δέκατα εδώ και 2 μέρες που σύμφωνα με κάποια σαιτ είναι τα συμπτώματα της πρωτολοίμωξης απο τον HIV που εμφανίζονται 2-3 βδομάδες μετά την μόλυνση σε κάποιους ασθενείς.
Η επαφή ήταν πριν 2,5 βδομάδες περίπου οπότε εξετάσεις αντισωμάτων είναι άχρηστες, για τώρα. 

Έχω κάνει πολλά τηλέφωνα στην γραμμή του AIDS και σε ιδιωτικά ιατρικά κέντρα να ρωτήσω οτιδήποτε μπορεί να βοηθήσει... Στην αρχή πρώτα μου έλεγαν ότι η επαφή δεν ήταν επικίνδυνη και να μην ανησυχώ αλλά να κάνω την εξέταση για ψυχολογικούς λόγους για να ηρεμήσω, μόλις περάσουν οι 6-8 εβδομάδες που χρειάζονται για την εξέταση αντισωμάτων. Ωστόσο εγώ θα φύγω νωρίτερα από το χρονικό περιθώριο για να δω την κοπέλα μου και δεν μπορώ να την συναντήσω χωρίς να ξέρω...

Μετά τον πρόσφατο πυρετό αποφάσισα ότι θα ψάξω για την PCR η οποία χρειάζεται μόνο 10-14 μέρες για να δείξει. Δεν με νοιάζει η τιμή. Θα το κάνω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Η κοπέλα που μίλησα ήταν ευγενέστατη και της περιέγραψα ότι σας είπα εδώ και μου λέει δεν υπάρχει λόγος για να ανησυχώ. Της είπα μετά για τον πυρετό και μου είπε ότι το βλέπει συνέχεια στο εργαστήριο, πως το προκαλούν πολλοί στον εαυτό τους με το άγχος και τρελαίνονται χωρίς λόγο. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κοιμήθηκα με ανοιχτά τέντα τα παράθυρα πριν 2-3 βράδια φορόντας ένα σορτσάκι και το πρωί ξύπνησα με έντονες κρυάδες, το απόγευμα μετά απο μια μέρα στην ζέστη και στο τρέξιμο έκανα δέκατα. Και έπειτα ξανατρελάθηκα. Είμαι σε περίοδο εξεταστικής και δεν έχω ανοίξει σελίδα απτο άγχος, σεε λίγες μέρες φεύγω να δω την κοπέλα μου και δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθώ. Δεν μπορώ να φάω, καπνίζω πολύ και πίνω καφέδες.

Και τώρα κάποιες σκέψεις μου: Είμαι γενικά φιλόδοξο άτομο όσο δεν πάει, όσο σκέφτομαι την ζωή μου σαν οροθετικός πιστεύω ότι θα τελειώσει την ημέρα που θα το μάθω.
Νιώθω κάποιες στιμγές πως βασανίζω τον εαυτό μου γιατί έχω απίστευτες τύψεις για αυτό που έκανα. Ντρέπομαι κάποιες στιγμές που πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να σκέφτεται ότι έιναι πιθανό να κόλλησα μόνο και μόνο επειδή έκανα ομοφυλοφιλικό σεξ, γιατί είναι ρατσιστικό και δεν είμαι ρατσιστής ουτε κοινωνικά ομοφοβικός. Την εξέταση PCR θα την κάνω αλλά μόνο και στην απειροελάχιστη περίπτωση να βγει θετική μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Αλλα θα την κάνω. Τελείωσε. Να ηρεμήσω, να απολαύσω την ζωή μου, να συγχωρέσω τον εαυτό μου, και να δουλέψω στην σχέση που είναι ότι καλύτερο μου έχει συμβεί.

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, πείτε κάτι...

----------


## purity

βρε συ ηρεμησε αποκλειεται να κολλησες τιποτα γιατι προτα απολα σου εδειξε τις εξετασεις του και δευτερον αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχει αποκλυεται να κολλησες αφου φορεσατε προφιλακτικο και απο το στομα δεν κολλιεται..μονο με σεξουαλικη επαφη και το αιμα,τωρα ο πυρετος μπορει να ειναι πψυχωσοματικο μπορει καμια ιωσουλα..μην ανησυχεις καθολουυ..

----------


## kerasi

Η κοπελα σου ξερει οτι εισαι μπαι?

----------


## johhn

Ναι το ξέρει, αλλά δεν ξέρει για την επαφή αυτή.

----------


## kerasi

Πρεπει να της το πεις καταρχην. Οσο για το αν κολησες πηγαινε και κανε εξεταση.

----------


## johhn

Δηλαδή μου λες να δημιουργήσω πιο πολλά προβλήματα στη ζωή μου; Εδω δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ αυτό που εχω τώρα... Ίσως κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον της το πω, αν έχω κολλήσει, θα της πω τα πάντα.

----------


## kerasi

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## johhn

Πρώτα απ ολα δεν ζήτησα συμβουλές για την σχέση μου. Ζήτησα για την φοβία μου για ενα συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Δεύτερον, το μηνυμα σου θα φάει ριπορτ γιατι είσαι αγενέστατος. Και να δουν οι διαχειριστές. Τέλος, μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις, γιατι όπως είπα δεν θα την έβαζα ποτέ σε κίνδυνο.

----------


## hapydays

κανε την εξεταση που πρεπει να κανεις, αλλα ηρεμησε..... σε σενα θα τυχει? με μια φορα? κ με προφυλακτικο? τοτε ολοι οι μπα'ι' κ οι γκε'ι' θα ηταν οροθετικοι!!! αν ειναι ετσι θα επιασες κ το τζακ ποτ του τζοκερ!!!
παιδευεις τν εαυτο σου αδικα!!! ειχες καποια πληγη στο στομα σου ή στα γεννητικα σου οργανα? αλλα κ να ειχες παλι μικρα θα ειναι τα ποσοστα!!! 
κ ο αλλος σου εδειξε αρνητικη εξεταση!!! μν πελαγωνεις!!! 
οσο για τη θερμοκρασια, απογευματινες ωρες μεχρι 37,3 θεωρειται φυσιολογικοτατο...ή ακομα κ λογω αγχους αυξανει!!! 
ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑ!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Τζον η φοβια σου μεχρι στιγμης δεν μοιαζει να ειναι πολυ σοβαρη , προσπαθησε λοιπον να την αντικρουσεις με την λογικη σου.
Την εξεταση μπορεις να την κανεις μετα απο 3 μηνες αλλα νομιζω δεν χρειαζεται , ετσι μπορει να μπεις στο τριπακι να τρεχεις ολη την ωρα για εξετασεις και μην μπορεις πλεον να απολαυσεις την σεξουαλικη σου ζωη.
Απλα να παιρνεις τα μετρα σου , δηλαδη προφυλακτικο και αν συμβει καποιο ατυχημα τοτε μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον γιατρο.

----------


## φοβισμένη

υπαρχει καμια πιθανοτητα κ κατα βαθος νομιζω πως το ξερεις!!! Βαλε τη λογικη μπροστα απ τον πανικο κ σκεψου πραγματικα αν διαβαζες σαν τριτος την ιστορια αυτη τι θα σου εγραφες;;;;; Αφου πηρες προφυλαξεις δν εγινε τπτ! Ποσο μαλλον που ηταντκαθαρος!!!!! 
Να προσεχεις παντα λοιπον κ να απολαμβανεις τητζωη σου!!!!
Μην τρεφεις παραλογο φοβο!!!

----------


## johhn

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, προσπαθώ να βάζω την λογική πανω απο όλα. Αλλά όταν είμαι μόνος μου σπίτι, πανικοβάλλομαι, κυνηγάω να είμαι κοντά σε ανθρώπους για να μην το σκέφτομαι. Θέλω να κάνω την εξέταση και να φύγω ήσυχος. Οταν κάνω κάτι μόνος μου (οταν διαβάζω η γυμνάζομαι, που συνηθίζω πολύ) αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι "ποιο το νόημα, αν έχεις κολλήσει, έχεις τελειώσει"

----------


## φοβισμένη

Βρε καλε μου!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ!!!! Ξαναβαλε μπρος τη λογικη!!! Γινεται; Δν γινεται να κολλησα γιατι ο αλλος καταρχην ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΟ!!!! Επιπλεον ελαβα μετρα αρα τελος!!!!
Αν νομιζεις βεβαια οτι θα ηρεμησεις κανε την εξεταση!!!!

----------


## hapydays

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, προσπαθώ να βάζω την λογική πανω απο όλα. Αλλά όταν είμαι μόνος μου σπίτι, πανικοβάλλομαι, κυνηγάω να είμαι κοντά σε ανθρώπους για να μην το σκέφτομαι. Θέλω να κάνω την εξέταση και να φύγω ήσυχος. Οταν κάνω κάτι μόνος μου (οταν διαβάζω η γυμνάζομαι, που συνηθίζω πολύ) αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι "ποιο το νόημα, αν έχεις κολλήσει, έχεις τελειώσει"


Γιαννη μου το αν εχεις κολλησει δν σημαινει κ οτι νοσεις.... μπορει απλα να εισαι φορεας χωρις κανενα παθολογικο προβλημα!!! κ συνεχιζεις τη ζωουλα σου, απλα, προσεχοντας τους γυρω σου! ΑΛΛΑ δν γινεται να εχεις κολλησει!!! αν ηταν μια κοπελα στη θεση του αγοριου θα ειχε μεινει εγκυος? (λιγο χαζο το παραδειγμα αλλα δν εχω αλλο για να σου παρομοιασω τη σκεψη σου!)... πολυ αδυνατον δε νομιζεις? κ δν μου απαντησες περι τζοκερ!!! 2 σου εδωσα!!!
κανε αποσπαση προσοχης κ να σε απασχολει πιο πολυ η σχεση σου παρα το anyparkto hiv!!! αφου στο ειπανε κ οι ειδικοι στο τηλ!!!

----------


## deleted-member141015

john, επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι δεν είναι παράλογη μόνο η αρχική σου σκέψη για το αν έχεις κολλήσει, αλλά και η αμέσως επόμενη 'έχω τελειώσει'. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται τρομακτικό σαν σενάριο κι αναμφισβήτητα είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση. Αλλά θα ήταν πολύ καλό να εκπαιδεύσεις τον εαυτό σου να σκέφτεται α) βήμα-βήμα και β) χωρίς παραίτηση και απελπισία, οτιδήποτε κι αν σου συμβεί σε αυτή τη ζωή. Πάντως, το πρώτο βήμα είναι όντως να σκεφτείς λογικά, γιατί πρακτικά δεν έχεις καμία πιθανότητα να κόλλησες. Τι να λέγαμε κι εμείς που κάποτε έτυχε να σπάσει το ηλίθιο το προφυλακτικό στη χειρότερη στιγμή και στην πιο επικίνδυνη πρακτική! :p Αν κάτι δεν αλλάζει, το αποδέχεσαι και προχωράς και κάνεις όσα είναι λογικό να γίνουν.

----------


## Tonya

πρώτο: αντί να σκέφτεσαι αν είσαι οροθετικός και να υποφέρεις, επιβεβαίωσέ το ιατρικά να ξεμπερδεύεις. και αν χρειάζεται χρόνος, χρησιμοποίησε προφυλακτικό με την κοπέλα σου και απόφυγε τις τρέλες. στην ανάγκη μην πας να τη βρεις. δεύτερο: αν νιώθεις πράγματι bi και δεν ήταν περιέργεια της στιγμής καθώς λες ότι δεν είσαι ομοφοβικός, αντί να βασανίζεσαι, να το πεις στην κοπέλα σου, πριν την παντρευτείς όμως. καλύτερα να ξέρει από το να σε πετύχει καμιά μέρα να το αποδεικνύεις. το αν θα το αποδεχθεί ή όχι είναι μια άλλη ιστορία αλλά σ'αυτά τα πράγματα ψέμματα δεν χωράνε γαι να υπάρχει και περιθώριο ευτυχίας 


> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
> 
> Είμαι καινούριος εδώ και νιώθω ότι χρειάζομαι σε κάποιον να μιλήσω, είμαι άντρας 22 χρονών. Δεν είμαι στα πρόθυρα τρέλας άλλα είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος και αυτό μου τρώει όλη την ενέργεια (και υποψιάζομαι και την υγεία μου).
> 
> Είχα και έχω μια και μοναδική μακροχρόνια σχέση που είναι η ευτυχία της ζωής μου, είναι όμως σχέση εξ αποστάσεως (απο εξωτερικό). Παρόλο που ήταν η μόνη κοπέλα που έχω ολοκληρωμένη σχέση εχω συνειδητοποιήσει πως είμαι bisexual και δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτό. Η αναζήτηση όμως και η ιδέα της επαφής με άλλον αντρα πάντα μου κέντριζε την περιέργεια όσπου γνώρισα κάποιον μέσω του ιντερνετ και πήγα σπίτι του και το κάναμε. 
> 
> Φεύγοντας πέρασα μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι συνεχόμενες κρίσεις πανικού, σιχάθηκα τον εαυτό μου που απάτησα την κοπέλα μου και δεν έχει περάσει ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο που να μην έχω μετανοιώσει την καταραμένη εκείνη στιγμή. Ωστόσο πέρα απτα ψυχολογικά μου δημιουργήθηκε ο φοβος μήπως κόλλησα HIV. Το παιδί μου είπε ότι προσέχει όταν τον ρώτησα, μου έδειξε εξετασή του πριν απο 2-3 μήνες που ήταν αρνητικός, φόρεσα προφυλακτικό απο την πρώτη στιγμή μεχρι την τελευταία στο πρωκτικό και μόλις τελείωσα και το έβγαλα δεν είχε σπάσει, ήταν όλα κομπλέ. Ωστόσο στο στοματικό που ήταν και αμοιβαίο κανείς απτους δύο δεν χρησιμοποίησε προφυλακτικό άλλα ούτε και εκσπερμάτωσε πάνω/μέσα στον άλλον. 
> 
> Ήταν μία και μοναδική φορά. Ωστόσο σε 15-20 μέρες θα δω την κοπέλα μου και η ιδέα του ότι μπορεί να έχω κολλήσει HIV και και να την κολλήσω με έχει τρελάνει. Δεν θα της το πω γιατί θα με αφήσει και καλα θα κάνει, αφου την πρόδωσα (και σε αυτή την φάση αν με αφήσει σε συνδυασμό με όλη την φοβία θα τρελαθω), αλλα συνειδητοποίησα μέσα απο αυτό πόσο σημαντική είναι για μένα. Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσω να συγχωρήσω τον εαυτό μου καθώς για μένα μόνο αυτή υπάρχει και το μόνο που θέλω είναι να την κάνω ευτυχισμένη. 
> ...

----------


## johhn

καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Επιστρέφω μετά από μια μέρα σχετικής ηρεμίας (λιγότερος φόβος και άγχος) και σας ευχαριστώ που μου βοηθάτε να σκέφτομαι λογικά. Αρχικά όσον αφορά το θέμα με την κοπέλα μου, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα και με τον πιο θεό άντρα στη γή. Το λάθος μου με έκανε να σκεφτώ πολλά και να γίνω καλύτερος σε αυτή τη σχέση. Αλλά δεν είναι ένα θέμα που θα ήθελα να συζητήσω. Απλά έχω αποφασίσει πως ποτέ δεν θα την βάλω σε κίνδυνο ή θα την πληγώσω. Αν κάτι πάει στραβά θα απομακρυνθώ από αυτήν για να την προστατέψω. Σας παρακαλώ όχι άλλες συμβουλές για την σχέση μου. Αυτά που συνειδητοποίησα ήταν όλες οι συμβουλές που θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε και πάλι δεν θα απέτρεπαν την βλακεία μου. Μόνο απ'τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε τελικά. Και έμαθα. Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το άγχος, τα πρωινά είναι τα χειρότερα. Είμαι μόνος στο σπίτι και νιώθω πολύ άσχημα κάθε πρωί. Σωματικά είμαι πολύ καλύτερα και μου έχει ανοίξει η όρεξη και πάλι μετά τον πυρετό. Απόψε θα βγω και με κάποιους φίλους. Ωστόσο τώρα είμαι επικεντρωμένος στο να σιγουρευτώ για αυτό που ήδη ξέρω, ότι είναι αδύνατον να έχω κολλήσει αλλά και να προστατέψω την κοπέλα μου. Έψαξα λίγο σε ξένα site και ειδα ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιβεβαιωμένα περιστατικά μετάδοσης με στοματικό και οι πιθανότητες είναι μόνο θεωρητικές. Χωρίς επιστημονική παραπομπή λίγα λέει θα μου πείτε αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό. Επίσης είδα πως θεωρητικά κάποιος μπορεί να ξεκινήσει τεστ αντισωμάτων από τις 4 βδομάδες, αλλά μόνο μετά τους 3 μήνες είναι 100% αξιόπιστα. Αλλά κάποιοι παραθέτουν και μια σχετικά καλή ευαισθησία στα τεστ αντισωμάτων από νωρίς, 4-6 βδομάδες. Οπότε θα κάνω σίγουρα ένα πριν φύγω. Όσον αφορά την PCR διάβασα πως τα ποσοστά ακρίβειας κυμαίνονται γύρω στο 95%, που για τα 125 ευρώ, δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι τελείως ευχαριστημένος. Μάλλον ωστόσο θα κάνω και τα δύο. 

τι λέτε;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

